# G Scale/Finescale ARCH BAR TRUCKS Extinct??



## Jim Petropulos (Dec 27, 2007)

It seems that you can no longer get Hartford's T-1 Archbar trucks, or Bachmann's Archbar trucks. Search online and all you find is HOn3 scale trucks. I'm a scratch builder and liked Hartford's metal Archbars. Does anyone know of another maker of similar archbar trucks for 1:20.3, G-Scale ?? Hope someone has the answer. I need to build more cars.
Thank you to anyone who has a good lead.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim Petropulos said:


> It seems that you can no longer get Hartford's T-1 Archbar trucks, or Bachmann's Archbar trucks. Search online and all you find is HOn3 scale trucks. I'm a scratch builder and liked Hartford's metal Archbars. Does anyone know of another maker of similar archbar trucks for 1:20.3, G-Scale ?? Hope someone has the answer. I need to build more cars.
> Thank you to anyone who has a good lead.


Jim,
I assume by "finescale" you mean F scale (1:20,) not G scale (1:who knows)? 



Ozark lists their 1:20.3 archbars with 22, 24 or 26" wheels, model T-1-2x Regular price $61.95 

http://mail.appliedimaginationinc.com/Scripts/prodList.asp?idCategory=2971











I have a pair of frames (1 truck, no wheels) if you want them - I think they are Hartford.


----------



## Jim Petropulos (Dec 27, 2007)

Pete Thornton said:


> Jim,
> I assume by "finescale" you mean F scale (1:20,) not G scale (1:who knows)?
> 
> 
> ...


0 RESULTS FOR "1:20.3 ARCHBARS WITH 22, 24 OR 26" WHEELS, MODEL T-1-2X at OZARK ......They don't carry now....
Yes these were Hartford. and Yes I would like to buy yours Be glad to send check.. Thank you
Jim


----------



## Jim Petropulos (Dec 27, 2007)

0 RESULTS FOR "1:20.3 ARCHBARS WITH 22, 24 OR 26" WHEELS, MODEL T-1-2X at OZARK ......They don't carry now....
Yes these were Hartford. and Yes I would like to buy yours Be glad to send check.. Thank you
Jim


----------



## Loggerhead (Feb 16, 2016)

Jim, I have several pair that I gave accumulated over the years. I can spare a couple of sets if you need. Currently out of the country till 3 March. Let me know if I can help when I get back

Dave


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim Petropulos said:


> 0 RESULTS FOR "1:20.3 ARCHBARS WITH 22, 24 OR 26" WHEELS, MODEL T-1-2X at OZARK ......They don't carry now....
> Jim


Really? I found these by searching the Ozark website for "trucks".
https://ozarkminiatures.com/products/archbar-trucks-with-24-diameter-wheels-in-1-20-3-scale?_pos=27&_sid=326e11dea&_ss=r
 Didn't see anything to stop me ordering them.


I recently purchased a caboose kit from that same website and it turned up promptly. What makes you think they don't carry the trucks?

Anyway, I've sent you a PM about my spares.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 28, 2018)

I just bought a set last fall. Took me about 6 weeks to get them. They have a lot of flash, but they are good trucks. They did not come with the fine scale wheels however. The wheels they came with looked like Bachmann wheels.


----------



## Jim Petropulos (Dec 27, 2007)

I just tried recently to order more T-1 trucks at OZARK. I think now they don't have T-1 trucks. Maybe they'll start up again?
I was wondering about the Hartford car kits. Would they stop supplying trucks for them too? I should contact OZARK directly and ask them what's the status for the T-1 trucks.....


----------



## Jim Petropulos (Dec 27, 2007)

I stand corrected !! ... I did what Pete did and just typed TRUCKS, and they appeared!! 
SO THANK YOU TO ALL who responded.......Looks like OZARK does carry T-1 trucks.
Just how you ask gets the result!
Jim.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim, I sent a PM about my archbars.


----------



## D&RGW (May 24, 2017)

Hello guys, Have you tried contacting Don Nidy at Iron Creek Shops he has most of Hartford's castings but he does not have any wheels. You can even order the trucks with ball bearings now.


----------

